# Hitachi M12V & Router Plate/Lifts



## Cubbie (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a question while I wait for my M12V to arrive on my doorstep.

I've looked at some of the router table plates available, and some of the router lift plates. Other than convienience of being able to adjust the bit height from the top of the table, is there any other advantage to getting a router lift?

As I mentioned, I'm still waiting for my router to come in so I haven't officially had a chance to finger one. Is there a fine height adjust on the router itself? My crapsmen router has a ring I can turn for fine adjustments, but being as this is my first plunge, I'm not familiar with the actual mechanics of the M12V.

My first project is gonna be making my own benchtop router table, so I'm looking at my options for plates and/or lifts.

Thanks ahead for thoughts and comments.

Cubbie.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cubbie, this might be helpful as far as the table and plate selection goes.
http://www.routerforums.com/showpost.php?p=9298&postcount=1


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I use a router raizer. can be installed on any router. this is what it looks lik on M12v
http://www.routertechnologies.com/


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.routertechnologies.com/hitachim12v.htm


----------

